# FUTURE DUBAI 2020 to 2050



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)

New Dubai from 2020 all the way to vision 2050.

Infrastructure & Real estate developments onshore and offshore.


----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## lilzena (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## loandxb (Dec 10, 2019)

I doubt these renders convey the actual 2050 vision of the Dubai Government.


----------

